# 2019 cruze. Heat acting up?



## mws_1984 (Apr 8, 2015)

Was around 28 degrees this morning. I start my car up remotely so it's good when I get in. I keep it in a garage to. Get in and usually have it around 68 and it's coming out pretty decently hot and I never have to go above 70 for it to be comfortable. Fast forward after the car was sitting outside a bit after work. Outside around 38-40 degrees. I had to crank it up to 75 to get it warm. It's not bad but you could feel it was almost neutral feeling air. Not freezing but not hot either. But I'm wondering if something is starting to let go. Had to turn the fan speed up to as well to even feel it. Could something internally be messed up or jammed. 
I have a 2005 Silverado that the mixer(thing that switches between AC or hot air gets jammed up) Is this a possible occurrance with the Cruze as well?


----------



## Moha1234 (2 mo ago)

Check your coolant level there could be a leak somewhere


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

If the issues are after a remote start, I suggest reading the owners manual. The climate controls may not function how you think they do.


----------



## mws_1984 (Apr 8, 2015)

Johnny B said:


> If the issues are after a remote start, I suggest reading the owners manual. The climate controls may not function how you think they do.


After a regular start to. Hot to start then gradually faded to cooler. Unless there’s a sensor that checks temp and realizes it’s what you have it set to and blows air to regulate it to stay the temp that’s set. But doesn’t do more hot air til needed.


----------



## mws_1984 (Apr 8, 2015)

Moha1234 said:


> Check your coolant level there could be a leak somewhere


No issue there filled to proper level. Did not see any leaks. Thermostat never goes past halfway on dash.


----------



## Moha1234 (2 mo ago)

mws_1984 said:


> No issue there filled to proper level. Did not see any leaks. Thermostat never goes past halfway on dash.


Then there must be air in the system preventing the coolant to flow through the heater core. You need to burb or bleed the air out of the system. There are many videos on YouTube.


----------

